# Tópico esquecido?



## henriquesillva (12 Abr 2008 às 22:51)

*Boas:*

Acompanhava com particular interesse, 
todas as notícias sobre Vulcanismo e 
sismologia, que aqui se relatavam,
e por isso, é com tristeza que registo 
uma certa inactividade, neste sub-fórum...
Alguém me saberá informar o que se passa?


----------



## psm (12 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

henriquesillva disse:


> *Boas:*
> 
> Acompanhava com particular interesse,
> todas as notícias sobre Vulcanismo e
> ...





Concordo!


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2008 às 21:49)

Um forum é o que os seus utilizadores quiserem fazer dele, ou seja, depende da contribuição dos membros.

Eu pessoalmente ia colocando com regularidade conteúdos nos foruns de ciência sem ser da  meteorologia e climatologia, mas como ultimamente a equipa do MeteoPT está com muito trabalho de volta de uma série de coisas novas para o site, a parte de dinamização destes canais tem ficado para trás.

Pelo que nestas alturas em que estamos mais ocupados, para haver novidades regulares nestes foruns isso depende essencialmente dos membros que queiram contribuir.

Talvez alguns membros queiram ajudar a dinamizar estes canais. Deixo aqui algumas das principais fontes que costumo usar:

*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm

*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/

*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/


*Tsunamis*

NOAA Pacific Tsunami Warning Center
http://www.prh.noaa.gov/pr/ptwc/

NOAA West Coast and Alaska Tsunami Information
http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/

*Vulcões*

Global Volcanism Program 
http://www.volcano.si.edu/

Volcano World Eruptions
http://volcanoworld.wordpress.com/

Volcano Database
http://www.volcanodb.com/


*Notícias de ciência em geral:*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/
http://scienceblogs.com/
http://digg.com/science
http://science.nasa.gov/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/
http://www.nytimes.com/pages/science/
http://edition.cnn.com/TECH/science/archive/


----------

